# Substrate Question



## Clarkster6 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo Med makes a clay burrowing substrate for terrarium reptiles. It is an all natural small particle clay material. Does anyone know if this would be a suitable substrate or substrate additive?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is is a hard-baked clay, or is it just dried soil? I'd be hesitant to try it underwater, but I'm sure the same was said of Soil Master Select and Turface at one time, and those do well in aquariums. At any rate, I not familiar with this one at all.


----------

